

Comet Server, based on XMPP streams - julien
http://github.com/superfeedr/compp

======
jdg
Very cool. Love what you guys are doing at Superfeedr. Keep up the great work!
Hopefully we can meet at the RT CrunchUp next week.

j

~~~
julien
Definetely, we'll be there! With a bunch of stickers we can't keep :)

------
rob232
That's an interesting idea. I wonder how it scales though.

